# Southern Oregon Inquiry



## Heidi Luaby (Aug 13, 2017)

_RV’ing Enthusiasts - We are investigating an opportunity to provide a destination that might appeal to you, you’re family and friends in Southern Oregon.  If you would please, take a moment and respond to the following questions, it will greatly assist in the decision making process. _

_Please respond ASAP _

_Thank you for the time you are taking –It is Very Much Appreciated. _

1.      What type of venue do you seek when you’re looking for a location for your RV?

2.      What type of facilities do you require/prefer?

3.      What is your minimum facilities requirement?

4.      What are your criteria for access to any given venue?

5.      What is the Max time that you normally spent at your preferred venue?

6.      What type of activities do you look for when looking for a venue location?

7.      Would you utilize a rafting service if it was offered?

8.      Would you take advantage of breakfast in the morning, looking over the river, if it was offered between     8 and 10 am ?

9.      Would you pull-over and stop your coach, walk ~500 yards to the property’s access point, unlock and open the gates, walk back to your coach and then drive onto the property?

10.  Would you invest in a time share if the venue what appealing to your specific RV needs?


Other comments you would like to provide are encouraged.


----------

